# May be too small...



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

2-3", sold as BLACK PIRANHA... Any thoughts on what he might be Frank? He's not in good color at the moment, usually has some yellow on his gill plate (just introduced him to the tank). This is what I traded my solo red in on (as well as some equiptment). Sorry pictures aren't the greatest, he's FAST.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Probly a sanchezi or rhom, to small to really tell at this point.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

really to small to say. but if i had to guess i would say possibly sanchezi. best thing to do is fattin that little thing up.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

evermore said:


> really to small to say. but if i had to guess i would say possibly sanchezi. best thing to do is fattin that little thing up.


He's got a goldie he's munching on... I know its not great food but its easy at this point and he's a VORACIOUS little guy.

If I want to get him on Filets should I start with frozen fins for him to nibble on? I get whole fish and could hack part of a fin off and drop it in.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> really to small to say. but if i had to guess i would say possibly sanchezi. best thing to do is fattin that little thing up.


He's got a goldie he's munching on... I know its not great food but its easy at this point and he's a VORACIOUS little guy.

If I want to get him on Filets should I start with frozen fins for him to nibble on? I get whole fish and could hack part of a fin off and drop it in.
[/quote]
IMO he looks like a rhom

id take that goldy out and use a molly or something,when my red was smaller i usually put in a molly in there for him to nibble on too lol

ya you could definently use fins and such, very natural.
id do
fins and tails
small ite sized pices of shrimp/tilpaia/smelt (or any white flesh meat bu could get ur hands on)
and good quality flake/pellet food should do him veyr well

hope u enjoy him and hope u keep him long enough to grow veyr big


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

i have never had luck with my rhom and sanchezi's eating the fins off frozen fish. i would just use the meat part of the fish but i guess it wouldn't hurt to see if your's likes it. good luck with your little fella


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Tinkerbelle Posted Today, 10:06 AM
> 2-3", sold as BLACK PIRANHA... Any thoughts on what he might be Frank? He's not in good color at the moment, usually has some yellow on his gill plate (just introduced him to the tank). This is what I traded my solo red in on (as well as some equiptment). Sorry pictures aren't the greatest, he's FAST.


Nice specimen, too small to say for sure what species it is. Certainly is a Serrasalmus species, the elongated shape suggests S. rhombeus. But give it time to grow and color better, revisit us when the fish is in better shape and photography.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > Tinkerbelle Posted Today, 10:06 AM
> > 2-3", sold as BLACK PIRANHA... Any thoughts on what he might be Frank? He's not in good color at the moment, usually has some yellow on his gill plate (just introduced him to the tank). This is what I traded my solo red in on (as well as some equiptment). Sorry pictures aren't the greatest, he's FAST.
> 
> 
> Nice specimen, too small to say for sure what species it is. Certainly is a Serrasalmus species, the elongated shape suggests S. rhombeus. But give it time to grow and color better, revisit us when the fish is in better shape and photography.


I absolutely will do that. I'm picking him up a 40g L to plant Sunday... Gotta cycle it first but I figure i'll put in feeders so that while they help the cycle they can detox in there as well.

As for feeding i've got tilapia and scallops in the fridge, they're what happened to put such good color on my RBP so I'm going to try them with the Colonel here (yes, his name is Colonel Sanders and no, I don't feel like explaining)


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> > Tinkerbelle Posted Today, 10:06 AM
> > 2-3", sold as BLACK PIRANHA... Any thoughts on what he might be Frank? He's not in good color at the moment, usually has some yellow on his gill plate (just introduced him to the tank). This is what I traded my solo red in on (as well as some equiptment). Sorry pictures aren't the greatest, he's FAST.
> 
> 
> Nice specimen, too small to say for sure what species it is. Certainly is a Serrasalmus species, the elongated shape suggests S. rhombeus. But give it time to grow and color better, revisit us when the fish is in better shape and photography.


I absolutely will do that. I'm picking him up a 40g L to plant Sunday... Gotta cycle it first but I figure i'll put in feeders so that while they help the *cycle* they can detox in there as well.

As for feeding i've got tilapia and scallops in the fridge, they're what happened to put such good color on my RBP so I'm going to try them with the Colonel here (yes, his name is Colonel Sanders and no, I don't feel like explaining)
[/quote]

just use an old filter with alredy established media









haha wtf colonel sanders


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Most likely S. rhombeus... anyway only time will tell







!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

do i see bars?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

My serras LOVE frozen silversides from the LFS. When they were smaller, they tore up earthworms, and krill.
I also keep small fish in the tanks with them just in case they want to fulfill a bit of hunting








Nice pickup!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeash probually a little rhom.

I really suggest some frozen bloodworms, or frozen beefheart cubes for smaller fish like that.....


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

rocker said:


> > Tinkerbelle Posted Today, 10:06 AM
> > 2-3", sold as BLACK PIRANHA... Any thoughts on what he might be Frank? He's not in good color at the moment, usually has some yellow on his gill plate (just introduced him to the tank). This is what I traded my solo red in on (as well as some equiptment). Sorry pictures aren't the greatest, he's FAST.
> 
> 
> Nice specimen, too small to say for sure what species it is. Certainly is a Serrasalmus species, the elongated shape suggests S. rhombeus. But give it time to grow and color better, revisit us when the fish is in better shape and photography.


I absolutely will do that. I'm picking him up a 40g L to plant Sunday... Gotta cycle it first but I figure i'll put in feeders so that while they help the *cycle* they can detox in there as well.

As for feeding i've got tilapia and scallops in the fridge, they're what happened to put such good color on my RBP so I'm going to try them with the Colonel here (yes, his name is Colonel Sanders and no, I don't feel like explaining)
[/quote]

just use an old filter with alredy established media









haha wtf colonel sanders








[/quote]

I am already using established filter media, but the tank will still go through a mini-cycle (up to 3 weeks in some cases), which I do not want to put a fish this young and vunerable through.

Any good CHEAP online suppliers of frozen bloodworms? I used to know a great one when I had the bettas but he's no longer around. Also how are they with water quality?? The bettas gobble them before they practically hit the water but I don't know about this little guy


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

You should try some blackworms if you can get your hands on them. They don't pollute the water if they don't get eaten. My little marginatus (thanks ExOdus







) loves them!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

BioTeach said:


> You should try some blackworms if you can get your hands on them. They don't pollute the water if they don't get eaten. My little marginatus (thanks ExOdus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but where do I get them?!?!?!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> You should try some blackworms if you can get your hands on them. They don't pollute the water if they don't get eaten. My little marginatus (thanks ExOdus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but where do I get them?!?!?!
[/quote]

Do a search on the web for different places. Here is one place: California Blackworms

I get mine from my LFS. If you take care of them properly, they can last for several weeks.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> *Yeash* probually a little rhom.
> 
> I really suggest some frozen bloodworms, or frozen beefheart cubes for smaller fish like that.....


Dutch accent I see!
















I agree, it's probably a S. rhombeus, but only time will tell. Either way, he will probably be more entertaining to you than Sid ever was anyway.

Good choice.








~Taylor~


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

yeah i second that taylor, a rhom must be way more entertaining than a solo red. good luck with him tinkerbelle , post pics when he grows yo!


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

this is really cool tink i just got a black p from my lps on the same day as you i think he is about 1 1/2 though but i was also wondering what he was he looks exactly like yours im in east panhandle of wv so im thinking our lps get fish from the same place cause i believe the carrier just tells them what they are and they list them as this my lps had 5 in the same tank but mine is real shy and hides a lot i have a 20 long cycling for him now i just put him in my hospital tank till it cycled he did like that because i keep it stocked with cherry shrimp but he took care of that already and i have a 29 bow for him when he needs it and a 55 after that but then i get to buy him his own tank ill get some pics up soon but they look just alike i was hoping for something besides arhom but it will be cool too.
p.s. i have the greates english a whole paragraph followed by a single period i doit all the time.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Malok said:


> this is really cool tink i just got a black p from my lps on the same day as you i think he is about 1 1/2 though but i was also wondering what he was he looks exactly like yours im in east panhandle of wv so im thinking our lps get fish from the same place cause i believe the carrier just tells them what they are and they list them as this my lps had 5 in the same tank but mine is real shy and hides a lot i have a 20 long cycling for him now i just put him in my hospital tank till it cycled he did like that because i keep it stocked with cherry shrimp but he took care of that already and i have a 29 bow for him when he needs it and a 55 after that but then i get to buy him his own tank ill get some pics up soon but they look just alike i was hoping for something besides arhom but it will be cool too.
> p.s. i have the greates english a whole paragraph followed by a single period i doit all the time.


Impressive run-on sentence.









Well I don't really care what the little bugger is, so long as he's a Serra and I can get him nice and healthy. He's a litle thin right now I think (although he freaking owned the goldie that was in with him), and i'm treating him for tattered fins (there were 2 serras in his tank at the store, but apparently 10 to start with), but he should end up a nice p when he 'grows up'.

Hopefully by the time I need a 55g I will be moved into my own place in 2 years time. I am moving with a roommate of mine NOW to our own place next July hopefully, and then marrying my fiancee and we'll get our own place where I can do whatever I want, fish-wise.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> Impressive run-on sentence.
> 
> Well I don't really care what the little bugger is, so long as he's a Serra and I can get him nice and healthy. He's a litle thin right now I think (although he freaking owned the goldie that was in with him), and i'm treating him for tattered fins (there were 2 serras in his tank at the store, but apparently 10 to start with), but he should end up a nice p when he 'grows up'.
> 
> Hopefully by the time I need a 55g I will be moved into my own place in 2 years time. I am moving with a roommate of mine NOW to our own place next July hopefully, and then marrying my fiancee and we'll get our own place where I can do whatever I want, fish-wise.


yes i dont really care what mine is either its just the anticipation of when i find out so i know


----------

